# Driving through WMA



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if you are allowed to drive through a WMA to get to public land that lies beyond it? I'm looking specifically at the Kamas WMA. I've been trying to research it online and I can't tell if the forest service maps cut off at that point, or if it is really restricted access because it shows public access beyond it is fine, I just wasn't sure about the WMA portion. Thanks!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Call the DWR and keep calling until someone gives you an answer you like....seemed to work for the Ram poacher to not get prosecuted.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Most wma are open to public and just closed during certain parts of the year. Are you mistaking this with the Cwmu?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

No it's definitely a WMA. I'll have to give the DWR a call after work. I was just hoping someone might know the answer off the top of their head.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Get on the website and check access as long as there are roads there it should be no problem. You can even hunt on most Wma's

Check here it should tell you. http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks brendo!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know if it's the case for all of them, but the half dozen WMAs that I've been on are closed to motorized vehicles.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

That particular WMA is definitely closed to vehicle travel. There is a gate and it is locked. The road through the WMA at Kamas locks up just after Labor Day and opens again after Memorial Day. Been that way for quite a few years.


----------

